# where to get rear quater panel sheet metal



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

does any body know If I can buy the whole panel or would It be easier to just cut out the damaged section? I just finished my 1986 GTi project and no it needs to go to the body shop but the left rear fender flair was bent pretty bad and I want to know if I could do the repair or if I shoud suck it up and fork over the money and make shure every thing is done right.


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: where to get rear quater panel sheet metal (Black86GTI)*

I'd like to know this too..exccept my GTi is a MK3 and it's the rear driverside


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: where to get rear quater panel sheet metal (Black86GTI)*

You can get aftermarket repair panels (usually crap) or you can buy it at a dealer. 
Have you got a pic?


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: where to get rear quater panel sheet metal (Vdubs)*

Ya i have a pic of the damage but dont have a way to post it on the tex


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: where to get rear quater panel sheet metal (Black86GTI)*

Email it to: [email protected]


----------



## onelow2dr (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: where to get rear quater panel sheet metal (Vdubs)*

you should be able to still get it from the dealer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif also b4 you buy it from them get the partnumber and do a search on http://www.vwparts.com they ususlly have decent prices on OEM stuff no matter what it is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

